# What Kind Of Rhom?



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

well as you know i had that shy boring but good looking sanchezi which i bought as a rhom. i took to my lfs and told them its not but the owner was a little pissed bc he just say dont let internet fool you. i was so sure of it too i let aquascape people look at it and confirm it was a sanchezi. so my lfs new order of rhoms came in and he offer to trade bc i was so persistent that this wasnt a rhom. now look at this new fish the lfs owner finally relized that this one looks waaaaay different from the last. I want to know if any of you guys can tell me what mine will grow into? my lfs its from peru. this fish shines yellowish blue kinda like when water meets car oil.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well....its a rhom....and thats about all anyone can say. As far as common names like diamond or jet black....all you need to do is look at the fish and describe what you see. If it has reflective scales...call it a diamond...if it has a blue hue to it...call it a blue diamond. Pretty simple really.

Good luck with the rhom


----------

